# Laser on strech marks?



## thatgirl08 (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay, I have a lot of strech marks on my upper arms, belly, hips and boobs. I hatehatehate them. I've tried using cocoa butter and assorted other dermatologist-prescribed things and they never seem to make much of a difference. I currently am in the process of going for laser treatments for hair removal and it works great. The place also offers laser treatments for strech marks which supposedly helps them to turn white and thus become less noticable. I have asked them about this, and seen pictures but I am still a little skeptical because ultimately, if I chose to do this it will be a few hundreds of dollars so they have a little motivation to lie or exaggerate possible results. I was wondering if anyone here has ever gone through these treatments or know of anyone who has and how effective they were? I'm hesitant because its so expensive, but I really would like to make them less noticable. If anyone has any other suggestions for making strech marks less noticable, feel free to post as well. I'm up for trying anything. Sorry if this isn't the right forum by the way. I wasn't sure where to put it.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,
I am not sure that anything can help to fully remove stretch marks. I think once the skin has been stretched then there is not much you can do. I think that they fade though. I do understand that you hate them though.
As for laser treatment and stretch marks I am not quite sure.
I am going to have some Fraxel laser treatment soon on my face for some marks that I want to erase.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi,
> I am not sure that anything can help to fully remove stretch marks. I think once the skin has been stretched then there is not much you can do. I think that they fade though. I do understand that you hate them though.
> As for laser treatment and stretch marks I am not quite sure.
> I am going to have some Fraxel laser treatment soon on my face for some marks that I want to erase.



Thanks for responding. I appreciate your post. 

I'm disappointed no one has tried laser though!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you Googled Stretch marks/treatment at all? I know about cocoa butter etc, but once again that may be used just to fade them or make the skin more elastic etc.

This is Dims, embrace your stretch marks! They are a many splendoured thing!

Says she who is getting the laser on her face!

Hugs


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Have you Googled Stretch marks/treatment at all? I know about cocoa butter etc, but once again that may be used just to fade them or make the skin more elastic etc.
> 
> This is Dims, embrace your stretch marks! They are a many splendoured thing!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I tried googling it...lots of advertisements for creams and gels and all sorts of things, but I'm rather skeptical as I've tried a few in the past and they're not very helpful.

And you're right, I think I just need to accept them because I know they never completely go away. 

Thanks again:]


----------



## Shosh (Jul 30, 2008)

Mate my stretchies dont really bother me anymore. They are a fact of life for us fatties, so love em. You will be much happier.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Mate my stretchies dont really bother me anymore. They are a fact of life for us fatties, so love em. You will be much happier.



I'm sure you're right. :]


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 30, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Thanks for responding. I appreciate your post.
> 
> I'm disappointed no one has tried laser though!



Pulsed Dye Lasers have shown a little bit of use in treating them, but not much. And the cost is incredibly high. Most plastic surgeons won't do it because it's unlikely to work.

Topical treatments like Strivectin do lighten and soften them a little. People have pretty good luck with scar treatments like Mederma, too.

But they'll never go away completely, and everyone has them. EVERYONE. I remember being in a changing room with a 97 lb. friend and being shocked that even SHE had them! It made me realize they're not as big a deal as I think they are.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll have to try Strivection and Mederma. And yeah, I realize everyone has them. I'm trying to get used to them, I'd just like to lighten them a bit. Thanks:]


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 30, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'll have to try Strivection and Mederma. And yeah, I realize everyone has them. I'm trying to get used to them, I'd just like to lighten them a bit. Thanks:]



Strivectin is crazy expensive-- 135 a tube. 

I think that Mederma is the way to go, though from what I understand you have to use it for a few months before you see a result.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 30, 2008)

Lets have a "Show us your stretch marks" thread.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 1, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Strivectin is crazy expensive-- 135 a tube.
> 
> I think that Mederma is the way to go, though from what I understand you have to use it for a few months before you see a result.



Ew, too expensive since I'm not sure how well it will work. I'm too cheap for that. I'll try the Mederma!



Susannah said:


> Lets have a "Show us your stretch marks" thread.




Hah, I agree.


----------

